# 209 primer pistol / heeling stick???



## yooperpup (Feb 20, 2006)

I was just wondering what training pistol people like best. I don’t want to spent a ridiculous amount of money on it, but want a good quality 209 primer pistol. I was looking at the "Kimar" (209) Tradition Primer Pistol and the Olympic (both about $60). 
Like I said, just looking for something I won’t have to replace in the near future, and won’t break the bank.
Also, I have a question about riding crops. I have tried everything from wood dowels to parts of fishing rods to use as heeling sticks, but am now planning to get the real thing. Is there a certain end it should have on it, and what length should I be looking at (I am about 5’7”).
Thanks
Robby


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Can't help you on the 209 primer pistol. I just use an old single shot or pump shot gun and use re-primer loads from dogs afield. As for the crop I like one that is about 34" or so. Some folks like the flapper on the end, I perfer with out. http://www.dogsafieldonline.com under training aids.

Bill


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I've found that I can use a very short riding crop, and stick it in my back pocket and forget about it. I'm 5'4" with long arms that drag the ground like a monkey.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

i bought a Kimar last year and so far it is the best of what we have now on the market that I know of 

David


----------

